# 2014 Affordable Quality Whitetail Hunt?



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

All,

Looking for recommendations on a 2014 Affordable Whitetail Hunt under $2000? Looking for suggestions on Guides/Outfitters? Even would consider a DIY.

Looking for Bow or Rifle in Nov 2014.

I have hunted NW Ontario 4-tmes before with good success, partial to going back to Canada. Have also done a bow hunt in Indiana before.

Really want best opportunity to see free-range mature whitetails 4-1/2 years or older, antler score is not as important to me.

Let me know.

Thanks,

Mike Bobay
[email protected]


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

stay in canada..less people, dollar goes futher, more animals..over the counter tags..I won't be doing any more outfitters in the U.S.. Period


----------



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd be interested to know who you've used in Canada as I usually try to stay in the same price range?


Bow hunted Southern Indiana's rut with Rush Creek Outfitters (Now only using the name High House Leasing) last year and that was a "fair" experience *at best*. I would not use them again.


Anybody else have any suggestions or experience with hunts in this price range?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Just offering some advice here, but multiple year DIY hunts is one of the best ways to stretch your dollar and enjoy some success. The drawback is you may start out slowly and the first year or two may not be very successful. Out of state hunting parallels the old saying about construction:

You can only have 2 of the following 3 choices.
Quick.
Good.
Cheap.

quickly located and good hunting isn't cheap.
quickly located and cheap hunting isn't good.
Good and cheap hunting isn't located quickly.

My family has hunted out west a lot over the years, and once we found something decent we stuck with it for several years. It was all DIY, and it usually started slow. However, we recognized the potential, returned, and typically were rolling by year 3. We just finished a 12 year run in Colorado for elk and mule deer, and the first two years were slow. However, the last 10 were great, enjoyed 60% success rate on bulls and everyone tagged a trophy muley. It was affordable too. Prior to that we had a 10 year run for deer in Wyoming. 

So, the key is how long can you stick with one place? A lot of guys like variety too, and this strategy doesn't allow that. If I was looking for a place to deer hunt I think west is the way to go, I have heard things about Kansas walk in.


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

Give britt a call at shawnee hills outfitters. I have been going there over 12 years. Past season i seen 32 different bucks in 5 days. Not all shooters obviously. I seen 7 shooters. That is 130's and better. Seen 180-190. Great hunt! Weather is always a factor, but i would not keep going if it wasn't affordable and a great time. Just my 2 cents. He is in southern illinois. There out of state tag cost is what sucks. Many 2 1/2 year old 125 class eights. I go for 150 plus. Seen 4 of those this past season. He does not have any point restrictions or penalty's. Shoot what you are happy with.


----------



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Selvig, I found them on FB but couldn't find a website that worked. I sent them a message for info but can you tell a little about their hunts? What do they offer for hunt lengths (3,5,7?), guided, semi-guided, DIY. Lodging available? and of course cost? I'll try to get most info from them, but you could shed some light I'd appreciate it!


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

sure. he has 5 or 7 day hunts, combo hunts. thats a bow hunt 5 days and 3 day gun. hunt includes lodging and great home cooked meals. guide shows you to bright eyes to stand. i sit all day. you can do what you want. guide will walk you right in to stand and come get you if you want. i have been going so long i just leave the lodge and go. i always bring climber in case i keep seeing deer from a stand in area but cant get at them. if you dont like where you are tell them and they will move you. i found it best to wait them out. spend at least 2 -3 days in stand. thats up to you. i havent gone a year without a great hunt. it is free range, no fences. weather needs to help. he has many return hunters. i have sat all day in one stand and seen nothing.....return next day and see 11 bucks by 10 a.m. much different than hunting here. i have seen bucks fight, growl, respond to the horns. wish we had there hunting here.


----------



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm with you, if I'm on a hunting trip especially one I've paid hard earned money for I sit from dark to dark. Thanks for the info, hopefully I'll hear back from them about pricing and go from there. Haven't hunted Illinois but the other out of states hunts I've done are definitely a different world compared to what I'm use to in Northern Michigan. Thanks again for the recommendation


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I would say if you start looking at places/outfitters in kansas, missouri, or nebraska(these specifically anyways), make sure to talk to a lot of people. For outfitters, get unsuccessful references from the last 2 years.. EHD has hurt a lot of places. Not trying to scare you away, as it is very localized in a lot of places. For instance where i hunt in kansas, EHD hasnt hurt us much, but guys 20 miles away loat a lot of deer...

Also similar with canada, except winter kill. Already heard of a few operations that wont be having hunters for 2014.


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

No problem huintndeer. Let me no if you dont heart from him....i will try to get him to get back to you. Pretty sure it is 2500.00for 5 day. Unless prices changed. A lot of times he will let you hunt a extra day....


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

If you really want to stretch your dollar find a year long lease. You can lease a farm for a full year for the same price as a guided hunt. Include a couple of buddies and get a bigger chunk. Leases include bow and gun hunting rights and no restrictions


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Try Honey Creek in Missouri: http://www.honeycreekoutfitters.com/deer-hunts/

I've done unguided turkey hunts on Kevin's leases but am friends with him on FB and they shot some really nice deer this fall. Don't know success rate.


----------



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Caddis...Looked their site over really quick. Looks like one to consider and look into further, much appreciated.


----------

